# Price of Gas in your area



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

It is amusing at how excitedly happy people are that the price of gas dropped to $2.49 in our area ( at the highest, it was somewhere around $4 something).

"isn't gas cheap?" is what I hear... like everyone forgot that it used to be waaay less expensive.

When I see it somewhere around $1.99, then I'll chime in and agree, "yes, gas is a fair price now." Is that ever gonna happen?

I hear that So. Cal pays the most for gas. I am just curious to compare with others. 

What are you paying for a gallon?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

$1.99 this morning! I felt like I hit the lottery!!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Bee $1.99 here for a week.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

*SIGH* $2.09 and I felt GREAT until I saw $1.99. Oh well, I'm still pleased.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

Wifey just told me that the ARCO down the street (which is the cheapest of all) is $2.49 and *that* is cheap around here.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow! I just checked gasbuddy.com and about 15-20 minutes up the highway from us we've got one of those $1.99 per gallon places :roll:. The Arco EVERYONE goes to (I mean lines snaking in from all directions with no one coordinating the traffic and place-taking at the pumps) is $2.09. For the longest time I heard that we here in Bellingham, WA had some of the highest prices because we're so close to the Canadian border. Their prices are even higher and the loonie has been doing great against the US dollar, so they come here for gas. The local stations seemed to be charging what they could get from visitors and the rest of us had to deal with it.


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

Sheesh ... in south central rural Arizona, the lowest price I've seen has been $2.58/gallon.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Cheapest in town, i think, is a certain Arco . . . was $2.16 yesterday. But I buy Chevron 'cuz my car runs better with it.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's $2.03 today in my area.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You lot don't know your born - do a search for petrol prices in the UK!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

still decreasing it was $1.96 last night......so it's now between $2.06-$1.96, which dispels the myth that it was a ploy connected with the election.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya, but the purse is really tight right now, I told my car to "buck up" and take it! We all livin on hot dog right now!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We went grocery shopping yesterday afternoon and saw prices ranging from $2.03 - $1.99!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know the expression you used in the first part there, but I do know our prices are a lot lower than in Europe in general. SUV's were really popular here in central Oregon, but then so many people were trying to get rid of them recently and had a hard time even selling them.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

$3.79 yesterday.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

$3.79 in AK? I wonder why it's so expensive in a major petroleum-producing area.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

$3.79??? no way! someone get a can opener and tap into that pipeline!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Almost 1 Can dollar per litre ( which is less than a gallon ) , so about 5 .25 Can @ gallon


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

On Nov 9th, I filled up at $171.9/gal. $16 for a fill up from just below a quarter tank :bounce: :bounce:

I can still remember paying $0.17/gal a long time ago.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Does AK have refineries or do they just produce the crude oil. Without refineries they have to ship it out and then ship it back. Lotsa oil burned for all that shipping


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

2.05 in NJ AND we don't even have to pump it ourselves...


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

The problem with Alaska is that unlike the lower 48 states, it has a really poor transportation infrastructure. If you look at a road map for Alaska, you'll see a lot of places where there aren't any roads. For that matter, the definition of "rural" in Alaska means "off road." Roughly 30% of the state population lives in rural areas that are only accessible by water or air. 

Want to buy a gallon of milk in Barrow, Alaska? It'll cost you $9.89 per gallon. A half pound of lunch meat will cost $7. A ten pound bag of potatoes costs $14.99. . Electricity costs $1.17 per kilowatt hour, 11 times the national average. 

A gallon of unleaded gas in Barrow costs $10 per gallon. 

Although air freight can be flown into Barrow year round, cargo can only be shipped via barges during the summer.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just paid $2.129 per gallon in Appleton WI. Finally, a fill-up for under $50!!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

$1.79 today when I topped off the tank. Took a whole 4 gallons :lol:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

jbd and D.C.
we are on an island in Southeast Alaska. So our fuel is barged in. I think now we are using off a barge from several weeks ago?? But, Anchorage which is near the few refineries in the state is @ $3.09.
We actually aren't that expensive on many things, being only about 600 miles from America.But food, milk is $7.00 a gallon now and produce has went through the roof. 
Since we only have 30 miles of road a tank of gas lasts me a long time. But worry about poeple with kids feeding the little dudes.
The comapny I work for sails out of Seattle area, I can really see the difference at Safeway there and here.
Hang in guys, we are gonna be O.K.! Ya betcha, couldn't resist, sorry!!
Nan


----------



## coastwisher (Sep 26, 2008)

Where I live in Manor/Elgin, it was $1.99 when I filled up the other day. In Taylor (not too far way from Manor), it's $1.79. In Austin, the cheapest I saw was $1.99. Think I'll move to Taylor. :lol:

M >^..^<

Oh yeah .. this is in TX.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

1.99 today


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

$2.40 in Boston still


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I saw it for $1.92 in Auburn, IN yesterday.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Wow, and to think I "was" happy at 2.39!
As far as Alaska goes, almost nothing produced in Alaska gets processed in Alaska. So much of it goes elsewhere, processed and trucked back in hence the cost.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

$2.14 today was the lowest I saw in the western suburbs of Milwaukee. I think it's close to $2.00 in town.

I always thought gas was high in Alaska because there aren't any refineries there. The pipelines are full of crude, not processed petroleum products. Right??


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

$1.80's......wonder how long it will last


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

i just paid 2.41 for premium. west suburb of chicago


----------



## addalittlebam (Oct 24, 2008)

Since I moved to New York, I haven't been driving. It's wild when I do drive noticing how different the prices are.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just saw it at 1.97 a gallon by me, but they do charge 10 cents more a gallon if you use a credit card....

And thats in Northern NJ.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

:roll:WOW WOW WOW!:roll:

1.99 here in So. Cal. :bounce:

Woulda never thunk it would get below 2 bux. I guess I will buy and SUV now!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

$1.65 here in the Richmond area. Hasn't been this low in years! I too certainly never, ever expected to see it below $2.00. Enjoy it while it lasts I guess! Now if only all those other industries like groceries would follow suit since...... they raised prices due to transportation costs. Guess ya just can't have it all:look:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

$1.65 here today too. I am tempted to buy a storage tank but gas degrades over time.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

$1.41 in St. Louis.....!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Remember all those experts that said the price increase was NOT due to speculation? :crazy:

The global economy didn't make the price drop 50% in 2 months, but I'm sure they can spin it. Why anyone listens to these people is beyond me.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

$1.39 in STL Wed prior to Thanksgiving, it's now up to $1.59.
Supposedly MO has the cheapest gas in the nation....sure doesn't feel like it.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.79 is the cheapest I have seen in years. We must be in a recession or something.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

$1.75 in Bend today.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Front page of paper this morning, Alaska has the highest prices, ya think??
2.54 in Anchorage, which is blamed on the fact that the two refineries in the state are "struggling to make a profit"?
Here in Ketchikan, prices are from 3.40 at one station and 3.50 to 3.51 elsewhere. Suppose these prices are still based on deliverys at higher prices, that story is getting a bit old? 

Nan


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

$1.79 this morning in Palm Beach Florida, wish I had another gaS TANK.!!!!!!


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

The lowest in my area today is $1.59.:roll:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

$2.39, 93 octane, NYC, full serve.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

$1.31/gal for regular unleaded. I was amazed when for the first time in a very long time that I filled up my tank and got change back from my twenty!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

1.41 is the lowest here, cash.

and...we "never" have to pump our own


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

$1.65 here in Bend now. Oregon and New Jersey are the two states that don't allow self serve.


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

We got a kick out of that when we were in NJ. Why don't they allow self serve?


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

"Would you trust a dummy from NJ with a gas pump?" is usually the joke, 

but...the supposed reason is to create jobs for people, and lower insurance. 

Now...I've NEVER had an actual problem pumping my own gas, and do pump my own frequently in NJ as I have a few classic cars and motorcycles.


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

RPMcMurphy;250868 said:


> "Would you trust a dummy from NJ with a gas pump?" is usually the joke,
> 
> That's funny!!


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

mpeirson;250870 said:


> ....says the guy from "Pennsyltucky"


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

When I'm riding a Yamaha or Kawasaki, they let me pump my own gas here--I think they're afraid they might spill a bit and get me pissed.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

North Side of Chicago, about two miles from downtown, I saw it today for $1.699 if you get a car wash, $1.999 if you don't. Rip off, huh? Seeing as how I don't drive, it doesn't bother me that much, but it is stil ice to see it going back down. 

Now if only cigarettes would do the same...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

$1.54 in the town I go to college in, I remembered seeing that on a sign when I noticed the low fuel warning light come on when I was halfway home :lol: $1.62 in the town I live in. Week before finals and my brain is fried.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

Theres a poor, little city here called San Marino , where city ordinance prohibits self serve (or so I am told). They don't want amatures spilling gas on thier own Bentleys.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, after a couple of not nice letters to the editor in the paper here last week pointing out that Sitka and Juneau have both prices under $3, and that they got fuel from the same barges we did, why was ours $3.49 still?

And then a protest (about 30 people) on the street across from two stations for about two hours, the price was lowered to $2.49.


----------

